# LOVE Tom Petty ... (lol)



## phillybrokenheart (Mar 9, 2012)

After the craziness last week, I had no hopes left for there ever being a chance some where down the road in the far off future.

And thats ok. Even better, its how I want it.

After talking to my attorney and finding out there really is nothing he can get, I felt a sense of calm.

I went out this weekend, had a great time. Didnt even do anything really, just hung out at my bff's sisters house. I had never met her all these years we have been friends. We sat around, only drinking coffee (lol) and talked and talked and laughed and laughed. 

I got a text from him on Sunday telling me how sorry he was for everything he said to me. I responded by telling him I was sending him an email.

I sent the words to "Dont come around here no more" by Tom Petty.

Nothing more, nothing less. There was nothing else I felt that I needed to say.

He responded with "Wow, this is really over???" 

No response from me. And nothing more from him.

I started school yesterday. Its scary but feels good. I took my car to the car wash (LONG overdue), I took my daughter to the nail salon and we had manis and pedis then lunch! I feel good. Thats all I can say, I feel good!

And thanks to everyone here, I seriously do not think I could have gotten to this point with out all the support that I received from all of you! You will never know....

:smthumbup:


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

You sound great Philly! And you sound very strong, willing and determined  

You and your daughter deserve peace and happiness, especially having been through all that BS. 

Careful though, once I settled in to being alone for once in my life (after a series of BS relationships) and do something for me, my H landed in my lap  It's turned into something special now, but seems when you're not looking something comes along out of the blue. 

BTW - I went to the same HS as Tom Petty! Not at the same time though, I attended a few decades later


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

have a Butterscotch Krimpet on me


----------



## phillybrokenheart (Mar 9, 2012)

Cherry said:


> You sound great Philly! And you sound very strong, willing and determined
> 
> You and your daughter deserve peace and happiness, especially having been through all that BS.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cherry  And I knew there was something about you I liked!!!


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Another great Petty song..."Won't Back Down" )I think that's the title.

"You can stand me up at the gates of H.E.L.L, but I won't back down!"

This plays in my head everytime I look at the settlement agrements that are flying back and forth between us. I "backed down" for nearly 25 years, ain't doin' it no more.


----------



## phillybrokenheart (Mar 9, 2012)

cherokee96red said:


> Another great Petty song..."Won't Back Down" )I think that's the title.
> 
> "You can stand me up at the gates of H.E.L.L, but I won't back down!"
> 
> This plays in my head everytime I look at the settlement agrements that are flying back and forth between us. I "backed down" for nearly 25 years, ain't doin' it no more.


Wish you could multiple like something ;-)

:iagree:


----------

